# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Card Reader UCR61S2B

## C.Club

Есть такое чудо Card Reader UCR61S2B, поставляется исключительно с мамками Элит Груп. и на другой не функционирует.
Читал про него на разных форумах. советуют много чего, вплоть до перепайки.

Действия:
установка XP SP2. в системе кард-ридер определяется сразу (точнее резервирует логические диски под карточки, поддерживает четыре формата). но не работает. 
пробовал ставить дрова -
DriverVer=10/01/2002,2.1.1001.1
- система отказывается их воспринимать и откатывает.

Посоветуйте как заставить этого зверя работать.

----------

